# Meaning of 'wísnios' Surname?



## Mieka

This is a surname of my friend and after some researching I have found out that wísni means cherry [correct?] but I don't really know what the 'os' means or how it connects to a surname, I don't really know any Polish but from the little I've seen while looking around on sites it looks like an odd ending to a Polish surname, I'm wondering if it could have been changed and if anyone knows what it could likely be changed to if that seems to be the case.


----------



## MateuszMoś

Hello,

Generally, this surname is connected with a fruit tree, the tree that produces "wiśnie" - cherries. Now, interestingly, the name of the tree is "wiśnia", the other day, unfortunately, I cannot tell you when, it used to be "wiśnios".
Other examples that "meet this requirement" are: Wiśnioś and Wiśniosz .

There is even an alcohol drink, made from cherries - in Polish it functions as "wiśniówka".


----------



## wolfbm1

Wisnios or Wisniosz is probably a diminutive of Wiśniosław.
The masculine given name Miłosz is a diminutive of Miłosław.
The suffix osz (or os) occurs in Old Polish/Slavic names.

The noun sława means fame or renown.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Wisnios or Wisniosz is probably a diminutive of Wiśniosław.
> The masculine given name Miłosz is a diminutive of Miłosław.
> The suffix osz (or os) occurs in Old Polish/Slavic names.
> 
> The noun sława means fame or renown.


Where did you find the name "Wiśniosław"?


----------



## wolfbm1

Wiśniosław is an imaginary character in a story. He is the ruler of Wiśnicz.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Wiśniosław is an imaginary character in a story. He is the ruler of Wiśnicz.


So, this is not a really existing name.


----------



## marco_2

There is also a surname *Wiśniarz*, in many Polish dialects pronounced as _*Wiśniorz *_(like _kolejorz_ - former long _a_) and someone could change the spelling in registry books to *Wiśniosz* - I met a lot such cases.


----------



## Karton Realista

I googled it and there are plenty of Polish people with that surname. 
You seem to have misspelled the name in the thread title, it can't contain 'í', only 'i'.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Karton Realista said:


> I googled it and there are plenty of Polish people with that surname.
> You seem to have misspelled the name in the thread title, it can't contain 'í', only 'i'.


It looks as if someone knew that there should be a diacritics over a letter, but did not know which one.


----------



## Mieka

Thank you all guys,

Yes I do not know Polish at all I was just curious about the name - I don't know diacritics of this language so all I have to go on is the surname that I have, which is Wisnios.  I wondered what the name meant and you've provided me with some interesting points, thanks for your replies.


----------

